# *Pics!* Malcolm is Home!



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, he has been since Thursday night. And yes, I owe some pics. 

I spent a month reading up on puppy training, how to handle him etc. And the second I got him, I felt like a second grader trying to learn quantum mechanics. So experts, please help!

First - Leash training. Today we took a four block walk that was fairly successful. For his first time out he did a fair job of staying by my side but still pulled quite a bit. Right now he's using just a leash and neck collar. I tried using the leash as a slip collar, but it seemed to cause a lot of choking. I'm thinking of getting that metal training collar that is supposed to help (but its name escapes me).

Second - Noise? I have a dog that sings. He is right now. He's chewing on his favorite edible nylabone and is just whining/crying/singing my ears off. He seems to do all of the above when excited, agitated, sad, just constantly. It was my impression V's were a relatively quiet breed... apparently I'm wrong? Is this normal? Especially the odd howling that sounds like a Macaw.

Third - Positive reinforcement to stop unwanted behavior? The concept of positive training to created wanted behavior is pretty simple. And so far we've done fairly well with crate training, and house breaking. It's amazing to me the things he'll get into and the mischief my little green elf (as the breeder called him) can cause. So how do I stop the humping, the jumping at the bed, and the jumping up on people?


Malcolm and I have done a lot of bonding already, it's been amazing. He's going to be an incredible companion and is already so affectionate, I love it. Today after our walk we went out to eat and he was tired and cold. So I wrapped him in my sweatshirt and put him on my lap, he sacked out with the tail wagging. I'll try to get this pic up soon. I'm just trying to do right by him and train a polite, obedient little pup.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Malcolm is Home!*

Congrats on Malcom! How is old is he? If he is really young and hasn't had his shots yet then I would hold off on the walks until he is a bit older. I used the gentle leader collar on Ruby starting at 12 weeks old. It is great for not pulling but is not a training tool. We only use it every once in a while now. 

As for the noise, I have never heard my V howl but when we were crate training her she would scream her head off. She is not really vocal so not sure on that one. 

Remember he is still young and getting use to you. It will take some time to learn to be a polite little guy. Focus on a few small training sessions and then just allow him to play and enjoy being a puppy


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Malcolm is Home!*

Congrats on your new addition!!

We use a Sensible Harness with Pippa. It has really helped with her to not pull on the leash. I also clicker trained her to walk in a heel while on the leash. I started with her in the backyard with her nose at my left knee, in a sit. I clicked and gave her a treat. We started with about 5 paces in our yard. As long as her nose was at my left knee as she was walking, I clicked and treated her. She caught on very quickly that if she was a bit behind me with her nose at my knee, I gave her a treat. Then, we took walks around the block. Again, started Pippa at a heel at my left knee - then clicked and treated. Then we moved to longer and longer walks. She has no problems leash-walking now, as long as I am consistent in still treating her when her nose is at my knee (Eventually, I would like to phase it out!!). Our dog trainer (who has a Vizsla and Brittany Spaniel) tells me that gun dogs are the hardest to train on leash. She says do it CONSISTENTLY 3 times a day for 6 months and you will see huge progress (which I did and we have). Now if I could only get Pippa to heel off-leash.... :-[

Our V is incredibly vocal. She moans in her sleep, "talks" to us when she wants something, and sings when she chews her bully sticks each night. Pippa only barks or howls/screams when she is scared or in pain. At first I was surprised by how much noise she made (I had also heard they were a 'quiet' breed), but now I really enjoy the fact that she "communicates" with us  And I have to say, friends that come to our house find her to be a real hoot!

If you go to youtube and google "Vizsla Talking" you will find lots of videos that people have uploaded of their vizslas communicating...LOL


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Malcolm is Home!*

I would strongly recommend not using a slip collar or choke collar of any type until your V is at least 6m. Just my opinion, but your pup is too young.you dont want your pup associating a leash or walks with choking or anything unpleasant. A sporn halter worked well for us. By 4m, we eliminated the time we used the halter (not harness) and gradually spent more time on healing. TIME is key. You have plenty of it, and your pup is very young, so train slowly and methodically, IMO. Consistency is very important. If you have more than yourself in the house, spend time making sure everyone is on board with the same commands & consequences. Firm but gentle. It will take time...repetition...repetition...repetition. Clicker training worked very well for us. As our Pumpkin grew (15m), we gradually phased out treats. Treating comes with varying opinions, so spend time reading and go with what seems right for y'all. The ride has only just begun ;D Enjoy. BTW, our V is very vocal as well. She talks, smiles, moans & groans etc. We have been very firm from the start about barking. Notallowed in most circumstances. Begin training with very short but frequent (2-3x per day) sessions. Good luck!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Malcolm is Home!*

Normal collar and lead for the moment. Just keep persisting. They eventually get it. Once stronger, a spawn or similar helps with a willful pup. But don't be too hard on it at this early stage with lead walking. 

As for the noises. Welcome to the versatile, velcro, vocal Vizsla. Both mine talk....a lot!  It's normal for them from what I've experienced. Astro Roo Roo's me whenever he wants something or wants to alert me to something. He Roo Roo's me while I make his dinner (The icicles start forming on his chin too.....the trick is timing the food before the icicles hit the floor  ).

After dinner he Roo Roo's me to play with a toy. 

Ozkar does similar stuff. Very talkative dogs.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Malcolm is Home!*

It is so interesting how each V has such different personality traits such as vocalization. My girl seems very quiet compared to others. She rarely barks unless something startles her in her sleep. She whines every once in a while when she doesn't get her way. In the car, she whines when she is excited like our trip to doggie daycare. 

Ruin- we are still waiting patiently on Malcolm pictures


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

*Pictures of Malcolm!*

Hopefully you guys can see these!

Malcolm and I at the park:









Malcolm and his sister Kaylee asleep while we were eating lunch. These puppies were pooped!









We've taken them out everyday for hours (four or more) over the past three days. Malcolm is learning the limits of his leash and his expectations to walk near me. It's amazing what taking the Alpha role can do without any training. He's learned his path to and from his potty spot. He's sleeping all through the night and we're down to maybe one house accident a day - and that's when he's excited playing with his sister. The humping and biting is annoying thought.

We're so happy with these two little buggers. They are super high energy in the house, but as soon as we get them out walking, they're well behaved, polite and LOVE the attention. They've probably met 100+ people over the weekend. 

I'm in class now, so I'll be back later with more pics once I get them off of the Mrs.'s camera.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ruin, he's gorgeous! You both look totally enamoured with your new family.  

Take pics...lots of pics. Oh and takes loads of pics. As well, don't forget to take heaps of pics! Getting the hint? I only say this, as even though I took lots, I wish I took more!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I got him a snazzy new collar yesterday. I have drill this weekend so I'll be out of town, but will get more pics up soon. He is a talker! But he's doing a great job of learning what I expect from him. Very smart little boy.


----------

